
Ask HN: My daughter wants to build a web site - todd8
My daughter, a beginning college CS student, wants to build a web-site for her World of Warcraft Guild. I could make recommendations about AI, OS design, or Cryptography, but I stopped playing with front end programming years ago. (She knows a bit of Java and a bit of Scheme, so she isn&#x27;t restricted to a static-site generator, but maybe that  would be best.) Any suggestions?
======
tmaly
I hate to say it, but Wordpress runs 1 in 6 websites on the Internet. Its
super easy to install, and you can get really nice themes for free.

If her goal is to get the site up and running and focus on content, this would
be the way to go.

If the Guild does not care about updating content or can wait a while for a
website, then building your own CMS might be the way to go.

~~~
todd8
Thanks for the suggestions you right about Wordrpress. It will definitely be a
fast way to get a nice site up.

------
franzunix
What the functionalities the website should have?

~~~
todd8
Well, from what she's told me it sounds like she'd like to post reviews of
Guild activities and schedules of upcoming events. She would like to allow
Guild members only to make comments. It sounds a lot like a blog to me.

